# software



## Guest (May 22, 2012)

does anyone know of any free software made just for soap business?


----------



## sudbubblez (May 22, 2012)

Soapmaker 3. http://www.soapmaker.ca/

Its not free though.  The "lite" hobbyist version is 49 dollars.  Making your own spreadsheets in Excell is free.


----------



## Genny (May 22, 2012)

What do you want to use it for?  Recipes?  Inventory?

You could check out the spreadsheets at millersoap to see if any of them are what you're looking for.
http://www.millersoap.com/worksheet.html


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2012)

Thank you


----------

